# I need help with a name for my Fursona



## Jakes (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been having a really hard time coming up with a fursona name for  myself. My fursona is a blue and white panther who wears tattered  clothing usually and blue goggles. He is based mostly off my personality  which is as big as it gets. I literally have no boundaries on what I  like to do and nearly everything interests me. Haha trying to find  something that fits that personality sucks! Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

wat

You already have a thread.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2010)

Jonathon Dicktits Esq.


----------



## Ames (Aug 26, 2010)

...


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

What the fuck.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2010)

Jason Cockslab.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 26, 2010)

Name him Richard.  Or Dick for short.


----------



## Random User (Aug 26, 2010)

How I come up with names:

1. Use a shortened version of my name (Example: Jared = Jay)
2. Use names of favorite characters from video games and spell their name differently (Kain = Kayne)
3. Go on http://www.thinkbabynames.com/ and put an adjetive that describes your fursona the best. See what results you get an pick one you like.


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

Make sure the name you choose isn't taken by going to: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Category:People


----------



## Atona (Aug 26, 2010)

A good way to find a name-

Think about your most predominant trait, favorite color, favorite thing (preferably not a technological or man-made thing. Stamps, airplanes, and video games don't convert into good names unless you're thinking of particular plane models or game characters)

From here, you can go a few ways: You can create an anagram, spell it backwards, or give it alternative spelling; in other words, taking the word itself, and changing it to retain that meaning, even if it's only recognizable to you, while creating a new word all together. 

Keep in mind, fursonas don't need real person names. Perhaps an item describes you better-Lock, Charm, Candy, Razor, Vase are all words that double as names.

Going back to your favorite thing though, another neat way is to look at your real last name, and find its origin. Japanese, African, Islamic, etc. Then try to find your "word" in that language. You might even learn something about your family, or the culture it used to belong to. Latin is the foundation of all cultures and languages, perhaps if your origin is English, you can dig even deeper and pull something from Latin.

I personally chose my name from the word "Atonal." Taking off the L made for a slightly feminine name. It is an erratic, inconsistent quality in some music. A good enough name for a fickle, inconsistent person.

As for colors, you don't have to break the language barrier to find anything; just find a synonym, or description of a particular shade.
Red- Crimson, Scarlet, Rust, Sangria, Ruby, Maroon, Auburn, Cardinal
Blue- Cobalt, Cyan, Teal, Periwinkle, Denim, Iris, Ceil, Glaucous, Iceberg, Cerulean, sapphire
Yellow- Flax, beige, Blonde, Buff, gold, lemon, pear, vanilla, amber, Citrine
Green- Seafoam, Jade, Olive, Lime, Clover, Celadon, Emerald, Myrtle, mint

And many many others.


----------

